# Six Week Follow Up after TT



## JoJo (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi all. I met with my new endo last friday to discuss bloodwork results and RAI. NO RAI for me! I go back in one year for follow up (ultrasound and bloodwork).

Lab Results 6 weeks after TT for papillary cancer
TSH 0.65 Standard 0.27-4.20
Thyroglobulen <0.4 Standard <=54.9
Thyroglob Ab <20.0 Standard 0.0 - 40.0

My TSH in February of this year, before TT was 2.13 in a range of .34-5.60 ulU/ml. I wasn't on any thyroid meds. Endo mentioned that range was high for someone with thyroid cancer.

I felt pretty good at the time of my appointment and he said it appears all is well and if I want to play around with my levothyroxine dose we could do that. I felt he was the expert and if he felt my TSH was good then I would take his word for it and keep med dose where it is. HOWEVER... I do feel pretty fatiqued and often irritable. Could be I'm not getting enough exercise?? Could be emotional roller coaster of last several months and having had a BIG C diagnosis too!! I guess I'm wondering if others who have been this route for a while would want to reduce the levothyroxine to .85? I am now on .125 and doc said we could try reducing it; all up to me. Just looking for any experienced input to help me decide!! hugs6


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Good to hear that you won't need RAI!

Did your doc do Free T3 and Free T4? Dosing on TSH alone is not good. You need those to get the full picture of what your thyroid is doing before making any adjustments.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

JoJo, glad your news is pretty good! I am anxious to hear the responses. I am on 125 mcg too, by the mid afternoon I am zonked and freezing. I see the endo in Oct.... Glad no RAI for you too!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JoJo said:


> Hi all. I met with my new endo last friday to discuss bloodwork results and RAI. NO RAI for me! I go back in one year for follow up (ultrasound and bloodwork).
> 
> Lab Results 6 weeks after TT for papillary cancer
> TSH 0.65 Standard 0.27-4.20
> ...


It would be good to get the Frees done somewhere along the line.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

And seriously, do get a ferritin lab test as well.

Ferritin (should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100,the better) 
http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

Sooooooooooooooooooooo good to hear from you and remember; you have been through hell and back. It will take a good 18 months for total and complete healing. Be patient. It will happen and each day you will feel better!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you for your replies.

I'm such a mess right now. I'm so down in the dumps. I was just fine yesterday! I put a call into my endo. Nurse said he may want to run more blood work. I will discuss the Free T3 and Free T4. He told me that T3 & T4 were a waste of money... and explained why, but I don't remember what he said. But I have read that if your TSH is where it should be then those tests are not necessary. I'm so confused.

Anywho, I don't know if I'm such a mess because I had the TT, I had cancer, or if I'm completely discouraged and frustrated because every time I set goals for myself, for one reason or another they are unattainable. My career goal was thrown out the window several years ago because I had to take care of my daughter who was diagnosed bipolar. 5 years of complete hell, but she is doing very well now ..for the most part. I worked from home so I could be the best mom I could be for her and my other daughter. I decided I would go back to school and change careers this fall after my youngest daughter got her drivers license (cuz we live in such a rural area). Well, thyroid cancer changed that... for now. I will not give up, but what the heck!! I'm a mixture of emotions. I'm waiting for a call back from my endo, but it may not be until Friday when he is in the office  I guess I had to vent. Maybe I'm depressed, I dunno. I was fine yesterday!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JoJo said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> I'm such a mess right now. I'm so down in the dumps. I was just fine yesterday! I put a call into my endo. Nurse said he may want to run more blood work. I will discuss the Free T3 and Free T4. He told me that T3 & T4 were a waste of money... and explained why, but I don't remember what he said. But I have read that if your TSH is where it should be then those tests are not necessary. I'm so confused.
> 
> Anywho, I don't know if I'm such a mess because I had the TT, I had cancer, or if I'm completely discouraged and frustrated because every time I set goals for myself, for one reason or another they are unattainable. My career goal was thrown out the window several years ago because I had to take care of my daughter who was diagnosed bipolar. 5 years of complete hell, but she is doing very well now ..for the most part. I worked from home so I could be the best mom I could be for her and my other daughter. I decided I would go back to school and change careers this fall after my youngest daughter got her drivers license (cuz we live in such a rural area). Well, thyroid cancer changed that... for now. I will not give up, but what the heck!! I'm a mixture of emotions. I'm waiting for a call back from my endo, but it may not be until Friday when he is in the office  I guess I had to vent. Maybe I'm depressed, I dunno. I was fine yesterday!


Be kind to yourself. You are probably having post traumatic stress. Crashing from being so brave all this time. Hug yourself, pamper yourself. Go get your hair done or something else nice if you are able.

And an ice cream cone!! You know; something baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad!

I happen to think that caring for your daughter was the best goal in the whole wide world and I know you do also. Don't worry; there will be many dividends.

Start w/some on-line classes; take it from there!










PS: The FREES are essential.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Aww JoJo :hugs:

Remember that 6 weeks just off a TT is very soon and your thyroid levels are probably off. That contributes to depression, irritability and anxiety. Remember also that your body has been through a lot, and needs time to heal.



> He told me that T3 & T4 were a waste of money


 If he says this to you again, tell him that you don't mind spending the money to get the tests.

Hang in there!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 28, 2011)

Andros - Post traumatic stress; I actually mentioned that to my husband the other day. I went through a few traumatic incidents when I was a kid. Then there were a few with my daughter. I wondered if my Thyroid Cancer topped it all and brought on PTSD  I'm thinking I need to go for a cruise and maybe sit by the water some where. Very true about my daughter. Regardless of what I went through with my her, I wouldn't have traded her for the world. Your words mean A LOT!

McKenna - I like your response to a "waste of money". That's perfect. I do have insurance! And the reminder that it hasn't been long since my TT. Very true. Thank you so much!

Now to get my butt out my door!
hugs2


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Thank you for your replies.
> 
> He told me that T3 & T4 were a waste of money...


Mine said something similar. My reply was I am paying the bill so humor me.

I am not sure how old you are but might your cycles be causing the roller coaster? I am having some fatigue mid day, and had a real cranky couple of days that scared me. I thought the mood swings were back, and I don't know what to do if they come back.....I was a very mean & scary girl, not someone I recognized, for sure.

I think it is time to take some time for you. Just settle in, and relax. Don't rush things. That's my plan. It took me awhile to get in the bad condition that I found myself, and it is going to take me awhile to get back to "normal", or figure out what the new normal is!

An online class is a great suggestion! I just signed up for one! Just be kind to yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JoJo said:


> Andros - Post traumatic stress; I actually mentioned that to my husband the other day. I went through a few traumatic incidents when I was a kid. Then there were a few with my daughter. I wondered if my Thyroid Cancer topped it all and brought on PTSD  I'm thinking I need to go for a cruise and maybe sit by the water some where. Very true about my daughter. Regardless of what I went through with my her, I wouldn't have traded her for the world. Your words mean A LOT!
> 
> McKenna - I like your response to a "waste of money". That's perfect. I do have insurance! And the reminder that it hasn't been long since my TT. Very true. Thank you so much!
> 
> ...


I'll tell you; Graves' cause such an upheaval in my life, I actually engaged in counseling and she told me she considered me PTSD in the aftermath. Boy, that was worth the financial investment. It "really" was. Humpty Dumpty got put back together again. That is how I felt actually, like Humpty Dumpty. All broken into itty bitty pieces.

You can relate to that, right?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 28, 2011)

> That is how I've felt actually, like Humpty Dumpty. All broken into itty bitty pieces.
> 
> You can relate to that, right?


I sure can relate. Not fun at all. I've considered calling my counselor. I haven't seen her in a few years. Probably should whether blood work is good or not. Thank you for the sweet hugs 

I know it isn't my cycle. I occasionally get like this before, not after... or during for that matter. I'm no "f-bomber", what so ever. I've been very short tempered and have even thrown that horrible F word out here and there. Sooo not like me ..even before my cycle! 

I went for my cruise and I wanted to stop and get a drink. BUT, I decided that comfort food would be better. I made shrimp scampi for dinner. mmmmmmm


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I sure can relate. Not fun at all. I've considered calling my counselor. I haven't seen her in a few years. Probably should whether blood work is good or not. Thank you for the sweet hugs
> 
> I know it isn't my cycle. I occasionally get like this before, not after... or during for that matter. I'm no "f-bomber", what so ever. I've been very short tempered and have even thrown that horrible F word out here and there. Sooo not like me ..even before my cycle!
> 
> I went for my cruise and I wanted to stop and get a drink. BUT, I decided that comfort food would be better. I made shrimp scampi for dinner. mmmmmmm


Glad the comfort food & cruise helped. I made an appointment with my counselor. I can't go back to the crazy woman and want to nip that mess in the bud. No F-bomber here either....


----------

